# When.We.Were.Space.Marines



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Battles after battles, there was no end... When the situation was at its climax, it re-began. Our armor took damage, our bodies took damage, our sould took damage but our faith in the emperor stood unfaltered. Our lifes story would be simple, an unending battle... With the enemies within and without, everything was an epic struggle. Life or Death decisions coming at you at every blink of the eye, whether to live for yourself or to die for the emperor was the question of every marine. Eventually driven suicidal, there really was no point. 

I could remember, when i was still a little boy. Hearing my grandfather talk about giant warriors clad in iron armor and figthing with iron will and a endless faith for what they believed in, the emperor. It seemed so noble, so fantastic and so exciting. Fighting aliens and traveling through this vast universe. From that day on, i decided i myself was going to be one of those giant iron clad warriors and yes, my 'dream' came true.

The Grenthian Campaign.
As we rushed into a horde of what seemed certain death, adrenaline pumped through, sweat dribbling down my forehead, my eyes blinking and my hands shaking. Within seconds, we came face in face with our enemies, and the second of impact shook the dry and pale landscape of the dying planet. There were thousands of us, and millions of them. Fighting with only faith and hope, but our factual minds whispers to us, there was no hope, faith would not help, you were damned from the beginning... Ignoring what the imperium called the "heretical thinking" our arms swung forth, and enemy by enemy fell. Blood splattered against my visors, the vox speakers were filled with crackles and the feint sounds of screams and swears. Bodies were mutilated, lives were lost, but we didn't stop, it was always "FORWARD BROTHERS, TO VICTORY WE CHARGE!" our bodies, brainwashed and hypnotised we moved in as one. There were no regrets, our minds shut down and our bodies puppets to the master puppeteer. to death we charged. Our bolters fired, our cannons roared and our souls cried. The Xenos Scum, we must annihlate, and if we were annihlated, we would do so in dignity and honor and the endless 'faith.' Prayers were heard, Litany's whispered and benedictions shouted! the battlefield then seemed glorious, the feeling of being the hero, the champion of the universe rushed throughout my veins and my body threw itself into the midst of a raptor pack. Grabbing my chainsaw, i swung it at the neck of 1 of 7 raptors, shot the one coming from my left, shook the chainsaw off the body and impaled it into another. I booted the scum, took my bolter and blew its head to a point where it was no longer recognised. Damn it, i was out of ammunitions, but that didnt stop me, there was 2 left. I punched the incoming raptor, it rammed into the ground, struggling to get up and i snapped its neck. There was the last one, thinking it could finish me, get rid of me and with all my hate for the xenos i spun on my heels and saw its pitiful body in half. The marines were deadly killing machines on its own, and if you saw the battle from a birds eye view, you would have seen a string of bodies left by the remaining marines on the battlefield. We no longer were marines, we were uncontrollable murderers. The enemies felt our might, our anger and saw our true selves. The true Xenos of the universe, the most dominating force and at the same time the darkest. Nothing stood in our way, we crushed everything we pass, we led the darkest of all crusades, an endless one and yet we call ourselves the saviours, the champions of humanity. Our great faith for our 'great' emperor. Yet, unlike any other race, or our enemies, we didn't have individuality, none... absolutely... none...
When we were space marines...


----------



## the green guy (Sep 22, 2008)

oh my god. more pleas


----------



## Gruekillaz (Sep 28, 2008)

wow really good


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd like to see some more!


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

This is great stuff...


----------

